# Look at Saltfork today



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm trying to upload pictures, see how I do.
Appears I don't know what the hell I'm doing. Try again


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Okay I dicked that up. Thought I could put in order and tell what each picture is of. So Here's what's here - Pic old Saltfork Marina off SR-22 okay water to launch, ice on water... Cabins launch okay to launch no ice... Dam Launch danger launch ramp laying in mud and rocks but no ice.. Tried to add a couple pic's of the north end of lake (covered bridge area).. The Sugar Creek marina area is blocked off and closed so can't use. To me the water only looked to be down 3' - 4' and not low as I thought it might be. Sorry next time I'll try and do better adding pictures. This is my first time trying with the new OGF sight.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Oh crap,,, yea,,, theres a couple pics of the spillway below the lake.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

thanks for the pics. I think I see a 6# eye hiding in that pic of the out flow.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

I think you did great! Thanks for the pictures. Looks pretty darn nice to me.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Great job Dragline. 
Thanks for your efforts.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

fished the Fork last night we limited on males 1 female 24" 1 male dumped milk on the stringer first of the year ..........all fish came on the #9 rap


----------



## Big Oil (Sep 19, 2014)

Nice night Tink


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Nice job, not trying to be a smart A, but it is Milt, not milk. Just letting you know.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Tinknocker1 said:


> fished the Fork last night we limited on males 1 female 24" 1 male dumped milk on the stringer first of the year ..........all fish came on the #9 rap


Nice thanks for the post


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

ducky152000 said:


> Nice job, not trying to be a smart A, but it is Milt, not milk. Just letting you know.


we have called it milk for for over 40 years we will leave the tech terms for you experts lol ............


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Big Oil said:


> Nice night Tink


thanks Oil it's hammer time lakes on the rise !


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Tinknocker1 said:


> we have called it milk for for over 40 years we will leave the tech terms for you experts lol ............


Haha ok, I was just trying to help out so you don't look ignorant to us "experts". Obviously that does not bother you. my apologies. Carry on. And good luck with that night bite. It's only going to get better.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

ducky152000 said:


> Haha ok, I was just trying to help out so you don't look ignorant to us "experts". Obviously that does not bother you. my apologies. Carry on. And good luck with that night bite. It's only going to get better.


lol yea thanks for having my 6 best of luck to you !


----------

